# 2010 F350 Diesel Fuse Box location???????



## LB1234

Okay, I'm an idiot..... I just hooked up a set of lights to my upfitter switches and I believe I blew the fuse to that relay. Problem is, I can't find the fuse box. 


I have looked everywhere...well obviously not everywhere...but I can't seem to find it. any help soon would be apprecaited. thanks!!:waving:


----------



## LB1234

nevermind....finally found it. man o man do you need to be a skinny runt to access that easily.


----------



## Raymond S.

I blew mine earlier this year. Engine bay on driver's side (I assume that's where you found it.) How do you like the cost of those fuses.. 
BTW, this is on a 2011 Gas. I would assume it's the same design????


----------



## LB1234

open passenger door....remove floor mat....remove cover on wall near floor....pull back vinyl flooring...pull wiring out of way...somehow get my fat fingers around the tabs to remove the cover....all the while being a contorsionist to have my legs hang out the truck, my body stay in it with my head resting on the floor and somehow being able to view the fuse panel and getting a flashlight in there to view the fuses.


FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN:yow!::yow!::yow!:


this has to be the worst placement I've seen yet. :angry:


----------



## Raymond S.

So your fuses for your upfitter switches are located in the passenger side fuse panel?...I wonder if that's a change from 2010-2011 or a difference between the diesel and gas. My 2011 350 gas is located in the engine bay as I said.


----------



## LB1234

honestly not sure. first time owning ford. had three GMs prior to this. All three had one hundred percent better fuse placement than this AND if you flipped the covers over it provided you with a diagram of the fuse panel and the appropriate fuse your looking for. One was located in the engine compartment and the other you simply opened the dirver side door and stood a little below eye level to view that panel. Although minor and I won't ever give my money back to GM after the way they treated me I don't prefer the Ford setup.


Anyhow...for me upfitter switches 3 & 4 are in there. I blew the 10A fuse on the upfitter switch #3...couldn't find switches 1 or 2 in there. Curious if there is another panel somewhere???? Didn't have time for that...swapped the wiring for switches 3 and two and it works fine now.


----------



## Raymond S.

Ya know Im thinking 1&2 are under the hood and 3&4 may be under the passenger side dash like yours.


----------



## LB1234

I've looked...can't seem to find anything. I think with my diesel engine they were the only ones capable of placing 10 pounds of crap in a 5 pound bag


----------



## 54powerwagon

what ever happened to the fuse box in the side of the dash on the drivers side. you could stand and change a fuse. oh thats right when the window leaks the water would run into it and short out and burn up. but it was so easy change the fuse.


----------



## LB1234

54powerwagon;1233623 said:


> what ever happened to the fuse box in the side of the dash on the drivers side. you could stand and change a fuse. oh thats right when the window leaks the water would run into it and short out and burn up. but it was so easy change the fuse.


huh.... I've shorted out window switches that one...never my any of my fuses. perhaps you should have fixed the leaking window????


----------

